# Lameness



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've been doing some reading on bone ailments. I had one hen go lame and deteriorate. Then my roo went lame, was treated for an assumed broken leg, and recently died. Now I have another hen with a limp that is getting worse. Just like the first hen. They are both SS but different ages and unrelated.

Seems there's viral arthritis that can be contagious but most chickens can carry it and it stays benign. Then there's a few bone infections they can get from staph, mycoplasma, and one other. Also aspergillosis can cause lameness, but I don't know how-I'll have to look it up.

Of course it's one of my favorites-in my avatar. If she goes, it's definitely a state necropsy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good idea. I hope it doesn't come to that but if it turns out to be something treatable it's best to know in case it shows up in any others.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Does it have anything to do with Marek's?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Lincomycin injectable is often used for viral arthritis. You may already have this link, but here it is anyway in case you don't regarding antibiotic use: http://avianmedicine.net/content/uploads/2013/03/18.pdf

Your bird(s) could have a nutritional deficiency which can happen with birds who aren't eating enough due to illness/discomfort, jeopardizing the immune system. Lots of diseases can cause lameness. Perhaps a supplement which can boost the immune system of your birds may help. I have always advocated using a good quality water soluble supplement, clean coop/range practices, and deworming regularly for all around health simply because my birds live longer and don't have the health issues I experienced in years past. One of my Australorps is now 12 years old.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Jim, I'm not sure it has to do with Marek's except it may have a lot to do with the immunosuppression that exposed birds seem to have.

Mike, I pulled out my Lincomycin to give her just in case it's treatable. This particular hen is a food hound. They all get all flock, and vitamins in their water once a week. Plus some scratch. I could increase their vitamins.

I have one hen that's 10, and 2 others that are 9. The 2 9 year olds are Polish and lay an egg every other day.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She got a week of Lincomycin and still limps. Now she will be on 5 days of injectable Tylan. If that doesn't work I would say it's viral arthritis (they have other names for it). I would not know how it got here. But she's #3 limper. She will be sent to a lab when it's time, Jim, because I can't say it's not Marek's related. But she's 6 years old and was vaccinated.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I hope it's not Mycoplasma Synoviae (MS) or Staph arthritis. I only say that because you mentioned she was #3.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I hope you find your answers.I hate diagnosing diseases but it does sound like something is going on.I wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I hope it's not Mycoplasma Synoviae (MS) or Staph arthritis. I only say that because you mentioned she was #3.


That would have been my 2nd guess. 
All 3 of those limpers are from different flocks. 2 are the same breed but different ages and bought at different hatcheries.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Karen. Mike dealt with a foot staph infection with a rooster. Maybe he'll check in again with comparisons.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I hope it's not Mycoplasma Synoviae (MS) or Staph arthritis. I only say that because you mentioned she was #3.


If it is it should be taken care of with antibiotics. She is #3. Either way, she'll be sent to the lab.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

There is a vaccination for viral arthritis. It is done in the wing web. Here is some literature on skeletal disorders of poultry:
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/poult...stem/infectious-skeletal-disorders-in-poultry

If this is bacterial due to infection ( E.coli/ Enterococcus), Amikacin was what was very effective.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There is a vaccine but it's preventative. It's not used very commonly used. So if 2 different antibiotics don't work, I'll have to say that it's not really curable or fixable. But if she goes, she'll be sent to a lab to find out what she really died of or was causing her lameness.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> There is a vaccine but it's preventative. It's not used very commonly used. So if 2 different antibiotics don't work, I'll have to say that it's not really curable or fixable. But if she goes, she'll be sent to a lab to find out what she really died of or was causing her lameness.


Right, but you can vaccinate birds which do not show symptoms. I hope the lab can detect what it is. I'm sorry you are dealing with this. Viral infections are the hardest to deal with, especially if a neighbor doesn't tend to his/her birds properly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea viruses are bad. And there hasn't been any in or out, and neighbor retired from chickens.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Yea viruses are bad. And there hasn't been any in or out, and neighbor retired from chickens.


What about wild birds getting in feed troughs or drinkers?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sure they do but I haven't seen it. I'm really surprised that these "3" are 5-6 years old. She's been very docile lately too.


----------

